# King Mo Sengoku Drawing



## gsp_is_king (May 25, 2008)

I drew the Sengoku logo, and had King Mo sign it. You gotta love the crown signature, the guy does everything over the top, awesome.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

me likey. Very nice. How did you draw out the sengoku logo? free hand?


----------



## gsp_is_king (May 25, 2008)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> me likey. Very nice. How did you draw out the sengoku logo? free hand?


I free-handed most of it, I cheated and traced the Sengoku lettering though.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I cant blame you, I never could draw, Its why I love PS, always had concepts but could never put them to paper, I cant do everything in Photoshop but it gives me an outlet.

You ever consider getting into Photoshop?


----------



## gsp_is_king (May 25, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I cant blame you, I never could draw, Its why I love PS, always had concepts but could never put them to paper, I cant do everything in Photoshop but it gives me an outlet.
> 
> You ever consider getting into Photoshop?


Now there's something I have never been able to master. PS is something I've tried in the past, but always sucked at. Artwork is always something I've appreciated, and even though I'm not the most skilled artist, it still brings me pleasure. I also, get lots of MMA guys requesting copies of my pictures whenever I get them to sign them, so that is also cool.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

PS takes time, you cant master it and then one day everything kind of clicks and suddenly its much easier . I just wondered you seem like a creative guys so its something I thought you might enjoy, Were always looking for new talent in here.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice man. I draw a little myself. Looking forward to seeing more of your stuff.

And if you ever feel like you wanna try PS again, let us know, I'm sure we can help. :thumbsup:


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

looks good man, i do some drawing myself, im not very good at all those crazy details drawings that some people can do, taht look amazing, but i can do stuff like that which also loosk great, i done a pretty decent free hand drawing of jay-z for my graphics GCSE i'll see if i can scan it or something to show you guys, (altough i proberly remember it being better then it actually is lol)
i prefer drawing to PS but i havnt done many pencil drawings in a long time


----------

